# Fax be gone



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Got ride of my efax service. The only faxs I've been receiving is junk faxs. I can still fax out if needed. Any of you doing away with fax


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

haven't never had a fax machine. I tried efax when it was new and free, Then they kept "allocating" new numbers to me, unless I wanted to buy an upgrade.

Last year someone asked me for my fax number. "What's a fax" I replied, "Oh that thing with the telephone people used to use in the last century. No, I use pdf and email"

fax is just SO 90's


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> fax is just SO 90's


And that would be me. :whistling2: Still have a dedicated fax line, but have been thinking of getting rid of it. I'm not going to do anything until I have to print new stationary and business cards. Still have about a years worth left. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

How much does that fax line cost per year? How much does the stationary/biz cards with fax number on it cost? How much business do you do that is 100% dependent on the fax line?

numbers. my friend, numbers. If the numbers work out in favor of the fax line, keep it. If they come out not in the fax line's favor, ban it, like it was a disruptive, unrepentant, recalcitrant PT member


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I did away with dedicated fax several years ago. If you can create it on a computer, you can make it a pdf and email it. Or you can scan it and send it as an attachment.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

My fax and home number are the same, if it wan't for the unreliability of our cell phones in our rural area, and having to have a phone line for the satellite tv, I would get rid of it. I have an all in one so it is no biggie, but I rarely fax.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Doesn't pizz you off when you get junk fax, emptying half your ink cartridge with a black backgound and white font. Like I wanted to pay 20 bucks so I can get your add.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Faxing is by invitation only.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Doesn't pizz you off when you get junk fax, emptying half your ink cartridge with a black backgound and white font. Like I wanted to pay 20 bucks so I can get your add.


I can't remember the last time I got a junk fax.



vermontpainter said:


> Faxing is by invitation only.


Is that like safe fax?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I get ITB's all the time by fax. Must have.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought they stopped making faxes in the 90's.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Yes, times are changing. I send and recieve very few these days. I think its good to have just in case. My fax line is a "distintive ring" number, so its only a few bucks a month and I will probably keep it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I realized faxes were REALLY outdated when my mother got one two years ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I get ITB's all the time by fax. Must have.


Most those are generated by a program, which can be sent via email to, that's what I get now. 

Well looks like they talked my wife into another year for 50 bucks, suppose that's a steal.


----------



## Scraper (Nov 22, 2009)

Get rid of faxing??? I bet ya'll recommend getting rid of my pager too.:laughing:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Scraper said:


> Get rid of faxing??? I bet ya'll recommend getting rid of my pager too.:laughing:


 
They told me to lose the typewriter.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Most those are generated by a program, which can be sent via email to, that's what I get now.
> 
> Well looks like they talked my wife into another year for 50 bucks, suppose that's a steal.


Get those too. 

You would be very suprised how many faxes are sent back and forth between offices with no official email contact for bids. Just another avenue to get exposure for a minimal expense.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Get those too.
> 
> You would be very suprised how many faxes are sent back and forth between offices with no official email contact for bids. Just another avenue to get exposure for a minimal expense.


I remember the days of firing faxs back and forth. I'm not sure if its Calif green paperless thing or what. Most everyone has moved to the internet/emails/file share. I they say green, but I think they mean saving green. It is a lot of money the more you receive unless it digitized.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jeez,

I hope this doesn't turn into a value battle between faxers and non-faxers. Many businesses still use them. My doctor had to FAX my MRI report to the Boston Spine Group. The Wenderful gets about 25 faxes daily dealing with all levels of her job. I had to do a very creative work-a-round to make an email document act like a fax last week for my mother's home insurance. etc etc.

I haven't used a fax for my business ...... ever? I think?

If it works for you, use it. If it don't, then don't.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think anyone was battling


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I still have a dedicated fax line.
All I use it for is sending invoices though.

I tried the "distinctive ring" route, until someone told me they called my office # and got my fax. That was the end of that.

Someday I'll have to join the 21st century..but I plan to be drug kicking and screaming into it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't used my fax (all in one kinda thing... printer/scanner) yet this year. What I do like about it though is the ability to scan my documents into a PDF document. It's not as convenient but I don't have to pay that extra fax line cost. I do run into the problem where a client doesn't know how to send a PDF, make a PDF or scan a PDF and sometimes read a PDF .... In that case, I have them print their contract or paperwork (most people have a printer) and have it ready when we show up to start or I'll bring a copy.


----------

